# Melba And Ariseli Poems



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A- Ladies Of The Incas 

A poem about two lovely ladies from Peru, who represent all that be admirable in their country of old history and culture.

Melba and Ariseli though ye be 
loving sisters thou be sundry 
as emerging branches 
in converse directions 
from the tree that sprung ye 

Melba and Ariseli 
having in common but thine 
goodness and spirit of kindliness 
so unaware of envy or jealousy 
for innate from thine pedigree 
is only what be human integrity 

Melba and Ariseli like land that bore ye 
of majestic Inca who be no more 
as cultures passed to be present Peru 
such is of ye spirit in thee my beauty 

Melba and Ariseli 
noble be thine race
shown on what be face 
for adoration by all who be bold 
As thine ancestors of days of old 

Melba and Ariseli 
as jungle be ye wild 
from colorful robust nature 
in thine Amazon fruit
of sweetness and fertility 
that lends but grandness 
to thee oh, female of 
deity and sexuality 

Melba and Ariseli
strong by ye in thine 
will that come down upon me 
as tempest from those Andes 
that stand so high in that 
land to empires long gone 
for I to thee gaze 
naw save what be admiration 
of my worship 

Melba and Ariseli 
thee be abundant in all that
be goodness as thine fatherland 
rich from Amazon to 
ocean dubbed Pacific 
for in ye both there be diversity 
as in thine nation of mountain high, 
lands of green and shores of arid gold 

Melba and Ariseli 
thee will mark thineself 
upon my love always 
as lines upon desert 
from art of the Nazca 
never to erase 
neither by whim of wind nor time
for thou arst my lovely ladies
of Peru 

B- Melba, Cinnamon Flower

A Poem dedicated to a very young woman from Peru based in part on the song “La Flor De La Canela” by Chabuca Granda.

Oh, let me tell all ye gents 
bout Melba, she who was 
my cinnamon flower 
and do permit thine ears 
to take charm from
my tale of female 
earthly beauty 
to surpass a deity 

Oh, let me for it might have 
been but dream 
of the lady on the bridge 
over the old river
visions that require 
not slumber but my ever
present longing for 
the one Melba 

My Melba, oh ye
of Jasmine pelt 
how my heart
felt a dagger 
when I saw the rose 
that pose upon thine 
face in ye swagger 
of woman so sure
to regal grace
as cinnamon flower 

My Melba strut by
audacious to all 
in delivering haughty 
delicacy for all to take 
scent of cinnamon flower 
from her bosom 

My Melba, it was 
from bridge of perfume 
that legs so sensual 
transported her 
through lanes dazed 
by rhythm of thighs 
for even breeze whispered 
its admiration which she 
bowed not at 

C- My Ariseli Passes By High Above As Condor

A poem written to a lovely dark lady from Peru, inspired by both my memories of her and the melody “El Condor Pasa”. 

Ariseli, like condor passing by 
thine majestic figure of sexual 
female does so above many 
who be all in ye 
flight of delight 
over Andes so high 

Ariseli Indian woman 
of utmost passion in ye be 
all of seduction 
from thine skin a mocha 
to taste ye lady of honey

Ariseli black be mane on ye
crowning thee 
oh, Amazon queen 
as night of mystery bewitching 
on thine admirer in me 
whilst kiss from thee on he 
who be but pawn to yee pleasure 

Ariseli Indian lady 
waves of ocean soar 
over our bodies 
while acts of carnality rage 
like storm within and around 
for we be but adrift 
on tidal wave of purest desire 

D- Melba, Night Lost Ye To Me

A poem based on the night that almost lost Melba to me as it became clear to me as the moon that the stars of the evening were not intended for me. 

Oh, Melba weakness of mine 
and painful night ruler 
to my dreams 
plans forged end in ruin 
as remains from empires 
gone long ago 

Melba, in passion 
thine hand created he 
to serve thy need 
for worshiper who 
with but desire became 
such to his lady of Lima 

Melba, ye delicate woman 
of beauty spiritual 
be thine wisdom reaching out 
one in me with hand 
oh, deity of feminine 
harmonious as angel ye be in day 

Melba, yet darkness fell on our stage 
as did others take part in ours 
on night ye oh, transformed 
to she not of my acquaintance 
in cold being of the unkind 
to suffering in thine love 
abandoned to dissolution 

Melba, reasons unaware 
feelings of mine 
thou did not spare 
but in haste ye parted 
in society of one more 

Melba, night of despair 
was cast upon ye true 
in depth of sorrow 
for all was put to end 
at hour of ye apathy 
till morrow 

E- Ariseli, Mystery Lady Of Sierra 

A poem based on the Andes mountains of Peru which like Ariseli are grandeur in beauty. 

Ariseli oh, ye of skin a dark 
serving as cover 
to all that comprise 
body so feminine 

Oh, Ariseli richness of ye cambers 
take contour of lithe breast 
of delight whilst rest 
descend to legs true 
of Aphrodite sexuality 
rivaling ye not 

Ariseli, for thou art real flower 
of human daintiness 
as thine scarlet so rose 
in passionate clench 
for he who be 
but to drench 
in thine ecstasy 

Ariseli, to be thine admirer 
true to ye only in thine smile 
be nobility for me all while 
we might engage 
in act of flight so high

Ariseli, as condor from Andes grand 
ye wings expand 
as clutch of thine claws rush us to soar 
in tenacious duel for ye roar 
as I end audacious 
for ye oh, me lady Inca


----------

